# (OT) Hey, Piratecat!!!



## Mouseferatu (Aug 14, 2003)

I sent you an e-mail a couple of days ago.  I dunno how often you check your e-mail, but I need to talk to you about it ASAP, please.  Thanks.  

(And if you didn't receive it, let me know and I'll resend.)

Everyone else, as you were.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 14, 2003)

If we ask, will you tell?  Or do we even want to know...


----------



## Darkness (Aug 14, 2003)

Hm. I guess I'll put it into Meta.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 14, 2003)

Does it pertain to the Golden Gnome of legend?  I've heard tales whispered in the off beat forums of EN World about the Legendary Golden Gnome and its amazing powers of ...... well, its mysterious what it can do, but I bet its damn cool.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 14, 2003)

Ari, I've tried to reply twice - and both replies to your email address bounced like a superball. Have you got a second address, and are you getting email from other folks? These sure didn't want to go through!!


----------



## Mouseferatu (Aug 14, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Ari, I've tried to reply twice - and both replies to your email address bounced like a superball. Have you got a second address, and are you getting email from other folks? These sure didn't want to go through!! *




Okay, that's just bizarre.  I'm getting plenty of e-mails from other folks...  Man, I hope you're the only one.  If not, heaven knows _what_ I've missed.  

Try one more reply to "ari@mouseferatu.com"  If it still doesn't work, you can hit my personal e-mail address at "mouseferatu@austin.rr.com"

Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Pyruhtkat (Aug 14, 2003)

I looked and looked, i cannnnot find any eemail form you at all?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 14, 2003)

I also sent you an email, did you get it?


----------



## Pyruhtkat (Aug 15, 2003)

Whot kind of evil does it take for a persun named "hand of evil" to email a one handed cat?

 That is just rong. Mommy says you arnt spechul!!


----------



## Mouseferatu (Aug 16, 2003)

Hey again, PC.

Just wondering if you'd had the chance to try another response yet, to either web address...


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 18, 2003)

Finally back home, my friend. I've re-forwarded my response to both addresses. Please let me know here if you don't get them.


----------

